# *Death*



## Cee Paul

This might get a little deep and maybe even a little scary but has anyone ever REALLY sat down and thought about your own death in detail, and how incredibly weird the whole transformation from body to spirit will be in moving on? It is going to be like nothing you have ever seen - heard - or felt in your entire life, and nothing here compares to it I'm quite sure and it gives me double goose bumps to think about how it will all go down when it's my time.

*And for those who don't believe in the afterlife or in moving on just disregard this thread, because all you have to ever worry about is keeping alive here because after that you got - nothing*


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno

Cee Paul said:


> This might get a little deep and maybe even a little scary but has anyone ever REALLY sat down and thought about your own death in detail, and how incredibly weird the whole transformation from body to spirit will be in moving on? It is going to be like nothing you have ever seen - heard - or felt in your entire life, and nothing here compares to it I'm quite sure and it gives me double goose bumps to think about how it will all go down when it's my time.
> 
> *And for those who don't believe in the afterlife or in moving on just disregard this thread, because all you have to ever worry about is keeping alive here because after that you got - nothing*


I've almost died a few times. It really ends up being highly irrelevant. It usually happens quickly and is so much the de facto outcome that what ends up happening is that you're surprised to find yourself alive after all. Then you realize your next task is to focus all of your energies on recuperation. Which of course being stuck in your body that was almost dead, is something you have to do all on your own (despite any outside assistance you might get.) For me, I've stayed alive long enough to be okay with seeing death as the ultimate merging with the collective consciousness, evolving outside of the body. The one I've come to realizing I'm stuck in and in deep sh*t any number of times. To look at me you wouldn't even think I'd been nearly dead so many times. I'm not quite up to nine though.
meeeeeeow!

There are a lot more things scarier than death. lol.
For a lot of people, their life is like a living nightmare. 
I think death does well to elude people until they are happy.
The best deaths ARE tragic. 
Think about it, when a drug addict dies, we don't say, ohhhh, it's too bad it couldn't have waited til he/she had a chance to be really happy with his/her life and understand how totally awesome it could be.


----------



## GTdad

I nearly checked out in September of 2010 due to an A Fib event where my heartrate went into the 200s, and the first medication they gave me stopped my heart completely. (No problems before or after, just some kind of weird isolated thing).

My memory is of some intense dreaming, so intense that I thought that was reality and was very disoriented as to where I was when I came to in the hospital. Nonetheless it was very peaceful and I woke up in a good mood, disorientation notwithstanding. Wish I could remember what those dreams were about.

No fear of death, but I don't want it to hurt too much in the process.


----------



## Cee Paul

I envision it to probably feel like the whole Star Trek/"beam me up Scotty" type of occurence, where I transform from being a solid matter into being an enegry matter or source that is un-obstructed by solid objects and is unseen or heard by the human eye. And at that point I will no longer be "me", and will shed my humanly name and appearance and become something that is part of something totally different. And no offense to those that "almost died" but I am sure it's probably even much more different than what you all experienced.

To me that is both freakin SCARY and/or WEIRD!!


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno

I can't believe you got an Rx for tachycardia before anyone had you try a valsalva maneuver or laying down on the floor and crossing your arms over your chest and jerking/rolling violently one way or the other. That usually stops an episode in its tracks. I've had such attacks and they are due to allergies. Just a manifestation. The first time I was young and I ended up getting heart monitor, etc. The second time I was peeved and then remembered the maneuvers and did them and it worked right away. I had a heart rate monitor and yah it was like 220 or something like that. It felt like my heart was going to pound/beat right through my chest wall. I remember thinking that this is not a situation that if it continues will be consistent with life. lol. 

I think it is more like melting than dissolving. Your consciousness just kind of pools inside your body, I think you have to be brain dead for the rest of it to happen. Except if you're too eager, and then you can have the floating on top of body thing where the big voice tells you to put yourself back where you belong. Has never happened to me. I just stay put. If you don't count the time I sat up in the OR and asked the doc if I was gonna die. She said, well, I have a scalpel in your uterus so if you don't shut up and lay back down very slowly I'm gonna kill you myself. Boy was she ever peeved at the anesthesiologist, but I'd come into the OR on a gurney being run down the hall and short of at least 5 pints of blood I got later and my blood tests said I was less than dead, I suppose it was a judgement call how much sleepy stuff to give me. But I'd had him put the IV in my jugular cause all my other veins collapsed (blood ran into my arm tissue and pooled black and blue like huge bruises rather than going in the vein in my arm) so he might have been a little upset at having to do that to a patient who was actually alert. What a day that was. I spent 3 months in the hospital recuperating, more or less. Walking around the unit was such a challenge! The old farts in their granny gowns used to cheer me on from their bench at the end of the hallway. 

You should watch "Waking Life" it's an amazing movie. It will trigger stuff you thought you'd forgotten.


----------



## 827Aug

Death no longer scares me--it's life that I find to be super scary. I had a near death experience in September/October 2009. The doctors saw no chance for me to survive, but I did. It was really strange having everyone coming in to say their "good-byes" and sobbing. I remember feeling so bad for everyone. I was in a very deep coma and so wanted to communicate with all of them. I was definitely in a better place than they were.


----------



## Cee Paul

That's another thing that burns me when people assume and say "ohh they're in a better place now", well how in the heck do we all know that for sure and that it's not a "BAD" place they're in instead at that moment. :scratchhead: 

And again anything we feel or fear here on earth fails in comparison to the supernatural transformation that will take place after death.


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno

827Aug said:


> Death no longer scares me--it's life that I find to be super scary. I had a near death experience in September/October 2009. The doctors saw no chance for me to survive, but I did. It was really strange having everyone coming in to say their "good-byes" and sobbing. I remember feeling so bad for everyone. I was in a very deep coma and so wanted to communicate with all of them. I was definitely in a better place than they were.


lol, the doctors and staff who were all gathered around my bed trying to keep me alive so we could run to the o.r. sure were stressed. I was the one who kept a clear head, turned off the iv and said to put it in my jugular, the only vessel left in my body that wasn't collapsing. I'd already had them lower my head end of the bed so I wouldn't pass out. That was a close one. But I'd rather of been me than any of the staff. Of course, I'd worked in a hospital and been on their side of the bed. Many, many times and with patients that expired (usually from heart conditions, hence my vegan diet....)


----------



## 827Aug

Homemaker_Numero_Uno said:


> lol, the doctors and staff who were all gathered around my bed trying to keep me alive so we could run to the o.r. sure were stressed. I was the one who kept a clear head, turned off the iv and said to put it in my jugular, the only vessel left in my body that wasn't collapsing. I'd already had them lower my head end of the bed so I wouldn't pass out. That was a close one. But I'd rather of been me than any of the staff. Of course, I'd worked in a hospital and been on their side of the bed. Many, many times and with patients that expired (usually from heart conditions, hence my vegan diet....)


Same here. I felt so sorry for the staff, especially the two young ladies on the ambulance. My condition deteriorated rapidly during the 30 minute ride to the second hospital. My oxygen level was plummeting, and they were frantically communicating with the regional hospital. The hospital basically told them they could do nothing more than try to keep me talking to them at that point. It didn't work--I still arrived at the hospital unconscious and unresponsive. What a long trip for them.


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby

Honestly, If it wasn't for my family(kids and husband) I would not want to be living. Living in severe pain every second of your day is a very difficult life to live. I'm not afraid to die at all and no longer want to feel this awful physical pain.

I love my husband and my children too much to take my own life. Plus I have all the support I need right now to keep going.


----------



## Cee Paul

I'mInLoveWithMyHubby said:


> Honestly, If it wasn't for my family(kids and husband) I would not want to be living. Living in severe pain every second of your day is a very difficult life to live. I'm not afraid to die at all and no longer want to feel this awful physical pain.
> 
> I love my husband and my children too much to take my own life. Plus I have all the support I need right now to keep going.


Sorry to hear all of that. As for myself I have my family(a very large one)and a wife that I'm in a bad marriage with & no kids, but I do have my health thank God and right now I am absolutely TERRIFIED of death.


----------



## Thor

Cee Paul said:


> I am absolutely TERRIFIED of death.


I am not afraid of being dead, but I fear the dying process. Some ways of going are not pleasant. I've had two experiences of almost dying.

One time I was literally nose-to-nose and toe-to-toe with Evil itself. I said to him _I am not letting you win today_. By all accounts I should have been dead by then.

The second time was near drowning when I, my son 11 yrs old, and my 76 yr old father were caught in a rip current at the beach. We were whisked out into deep water in a flash. My son was not much of a swimmer and I had to keep him up. I spent a lot of time underwater. During one of those extended underwater periods it struck me that my only goal was to save my son, and my survival had become totally irrelevant.

During both events a calm acceptance came over me. Death was likely very close, but it was not frightening.


----------



## Cee Paul

Thor said:


> I am not afraid of being dead, but I fear the dying process. Some ways of going are not pleasant. I've had two experiences of almost dying.
> 
> One time I was literally nose-to-nose and toe-to-toe with Evil itself. I said to him _I am not letting you win today_. By all accounts I should have been dead by then.
> 
> The second time was near drowning when I, my son 11 yrs old, and my 76 yr old father were caught in a rip current at the beach. We were whisked out into deep water in a flash. My son was not much of a swimmer and I had to keep him up. I spent a lot of time underwater. During one of those extended underwater periods it struck me that my only goal was to save my son, and my survival had become totally irrelevant.
> 
> During both events a calm acceptance came over me. Death was likely very close, but it was not frightening.


Probably the only time I would welcome death is if I was sent to prison for some reason(which is highly unlikely), because there's no way in hell I wanna spend anytime in there locked up with a bunch of animals and psychopaths. I would more than likely either hang myself or slit my own wrists the first few weeks of being in there.


----------



## RandomDude

My death is almost 10 years overdue.

Prison isn't bad, it's a vacation. Just do your job, get "paid", and all you do is smoke pot all day, just stay away from the harder drugs. But then again, I've never been in maximum security... would be ALOT worse I guess lol

Meh, I did tell my wife though that if I die and she puts a cross on my grave my spirit is going to haunt her for eternity. Heh she laughed, then refused on my proposal of how I would like to be buried - open burial with my flesh fed to the wolves, let my death nurture new life. Of course, my wife disagrees, but I can feel it in my heart that if I was to die, she would as that is my wish. And to prevent me haunting her 

Regardless, I don't really think that much of it. I'm still alive and kicking! xD I'll think about haunting folks when I'm dead.


----------



## Cee Paul

RandomDude said:


> My death is almost 10 years overdue.
> 
> Prison isn't bad, it's a vacation. Just do your job, get "paid", and all you do is smoke pot all day, just stay away from the harder drugs. But then again, I've never been in maximum security... would be ALOT worse I guess lol
> 
> Meh, I did tell my wife though that if I die and she puts a cross on my grave my spirit is going to haunt her for eternity. Heh she laughed, then refused on my proposal of how I would like to be buried - open burial with my flesh fed to the wolves, let my death nurture new life. Of course, my wife disagrees, but I can feel it in my heart that if I was to die, she would as that is my wish. And to prevent me haunting her
> 
> Regardless, I don't really think that much of it. I'm still alive and kicking! xD I'll think about haunting folks when I'm dead.


Naaaah prison ain't so bad; because the thought of sleeping on a hard bed in a nasty jail cell, and the smell of urine and mold in the air all day, not getting to see the outside world, fighting over a tooth brush or a pillow, and hoping you don't get gang raped in the shower is...........a piece of cake. (rolls eyes heavily)  And please don't tell me that's only in the movies because I know someone personally who did 2.50 years in state prison, and he said it completely sucks and is a total nightmare that never ends until the day you get out.


----------



## RandomDude

Jail was fine for me, maybe it's different in Australia I don't know - it was for petty crime though so it's not like I was in maximum security or something heh. There were some fkwits but it's just how it is, most just wanted to get through day to day and do their time, fights normally break out over drugs then anything else, but I've never even seen or heard of a shower rape.

Of course I've seen some bad stuff, like folks who were accused of having drugs by other inmates which resulted in fights/harassment. As long as you stayed away from that when the jail goes through a drought with the drugs you're pretty much fine as long as you can hold your own and make friends - sometimes by having fights.

My experience ironically contributes to why I believe in the death penalty. Taxpayers were pretty much paying for my rent and food for a time. Wasn't long really, I had a reduced sentence as I turned myself in all those years ago, had my reasons.


----------



## Cee Paul

RandomDude said:


> Jail was fine for me, maybe it's different in Australia I don't know - it was for petty crime though so it's not like I was in maximum security or something heh. There were some fkwits but it's just how it is, most just wanted to get through day to day and do their time, fights normally break out over drugs then anything else, but I've never even seen or heard of a shower rape.
> 
> Of course I've seen some bad stuff, like folks who were accused of having drugs by other inmates which resulted in fights/harassment. As long as you stayed away from that when the jail goes through a drought with the drugs you're pretty much fine as long as you can hold your own and make friends - sometimes by having fights.
> 
> My experience ironically contributes to why I believe in the death penalty. Taxpayers were pretty much paying for my rent and food for a time. Wasn't long really, I had a reduced sentence as I turned myself in all those years ago, had my reasons.


So would you rather be in there; or out FREE and able to eat a good meal when you want to, sleep in a comfortable bed, go to the movies, go to the beach all day, and have sex with your lady instead of whacking it in a community shower with 10 other dudes around watching?


----------



## RandomDude

LOL of course it's better to be out. Though at times I did want to go back in because life was very simple, funny really. Just saying it's not that bad as what people think


----------



## Cee Paul

RandomDude said:


> LOL of course it's better to be out. Though at times I did want to go back in because life was very simple, funny really. Just saying it's not that bad as what people think


If this is truely your line of thinking then chances are you will be in and out of there the rest of your life - so have fun with that.


----------



## RandomDude

Nah, got a family to take care of, so I can't afford to be lazy and go back to jail living off taxpayer money nowadays lol


----------



## arbitrator

I got a wake-up call in 1998 when a routine stress test revealed that I had 4 arteries with 85% blockage or better~ required a quad bypass. Nothing I was eating; cholestoral was fine; found to be from hereditary factors.

Up until I was a college kid, when I accepted Christ as Savior, I was literally so fearful of everything including death. Since that time, I have had absolutely great spiritual security.

Now STBXW would probably love it if I kicked the bucket because it would fastly terminate the current divorce proceedings and she'd receive whatever material posessions I left behind.

I still fear a few intrinsic things like my son's well-being and their success in life, but death just ain't one of them!


----------



## 2ntnuf

Since my XW left me, there were many nights I prayed for death and it never came. I begged for it. I did not fear it because I trust in God my Saviour. He never brought it. I have had my faith shaken. I do not know what to think. Sometimes I feel abandoned. Fear death? I don't think so. Fear the pain of death? Some. Fear the afterlife? No. I know I am saved. I just want something more than what I have. Right now, life is no picnic.

Edit: I don't know yet how to proceed from here.


----------



## Cee Paul

2ntnuf said:


> Since my XW left me, there were many nights I prayed for death and it never came. I begged for it. I did not fear it because I trust in God my Saviour. He never brought it. I have had my faith shaken. I do not know what to think. Sometimes I feel abandoned. Fear death? I don't think so. Fear the pain of death? Some. Fear the afterlife? No. I know I am saved. I just want something more than what I have. Right now, life is no picnic.
> 
> Edit: I don't know yet how to proceed from here.


Don't get me wrong I too believe in God and Jesus Christ 100% and was baptised in his name a long time ago, but that doesn't mean that I am ready to say goodbye to my loved ones HERE and transform into a different life form and change my name and all of that.


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby

I have to say the love from my children and husband keep me going.

I do my best to stay out of depression. I keep myself busy with hobbies and things I really enjoy. I am always trying to improve myself as a wife, cook and mother.

Most people do not understand what it's truly like to live in severe physical pain 24/7 every second of the day unless they live it themselves. I do not talk about it at home since its been going on for years and people get tired of hearing it. I do not have a support group anymore with others in my own shoes. Even people on here get sick of me talking about pain and daily life. However, I need an outlet. I do need to talk about it once in a while. I need to talk about my accomplishments since I work very hard at them.

It's quite embarrassing to be pushed around in a wheelchair in public when you "look" normal. I get harassed by strangers for parking in handicap parking. The stress of other family members who do not support you is awful. I get called names from my own parents and their side of the family. They tell me I'm lazy(I can't hold my head up longer then an hour or two without support or resting). They are always belittling me constantly because they think I should be fixed since I had one surgery. 

When the pain is unbearable for days/weeks or even months I do think about what it would be like if I just ended it all. I don't want to live like this. My husband didn't sign up for a disabled wife. I use to be very active and athletic. I will never be able to run again and it kills me. I use to run 36 miles a week at minimum.

I'm not afraid of death. I sometimes look forward to it. I'm not ever going to take my own life, that would destroy my children and my husband. It took me 3 years to accept this is the way life is going to be and it will not get any better.

Since my body is in constant pain, I'm more susceptible to other health issues. It's like my body has given up fighting this physical pain. When I had my kidney infections and bladder infections, it takes me months to recover.

Anyways, I needed to get this off my chest. Having neck spinal damage also results in chronic migraines. I do apologize if anyone gets tired of me talking about it. My husband doesn't need to hear about it, I don't like complaining to him. He has enough stress already with helping me and his meeting his deadlines though his jobs.


----------



## 2ntnuf

Cee Paul said:


> Don't get me wrong I too believe in God and Jesus Christ 100% and was baptised in his name a long time ago, but that doesn't mean that I am ready to say goodbye to my loved ones HERE and transform into a different life form and change my name and all of that.


Although I am not planning to do anything or planning on going anywhere, I really have no loved ones. They have abandoned me as my XW did. I am trying to decide what it's all about now. Why am I here if not to love, share and enjoy life?

Right now, there is not much to enjoy. I have had these struggles off and on my whole life. I am tired. I look for direction. I look for something to succeed at so that I can find a will to live life the way we are meant, "to the fullest".

I lost that will when I realized what my beloved wife had done and what she believed about me, the ones which pushed her to her decision, were mostly untrue. I don't want to prove or disprove anything. I know that I am never going to have what I truly desired. 

I have, all my life(puts index finger and thumb together), been this close to achieving my goals. I have tried again and again and again, improving my skills and educating myself. I have failed and believe it is due to God's desire. I will achieve only what He enables me to achieve. If He does not want me to achieve my goals, I will not. 

I am looking at different ways of thinking of God. He will not represent Himself in my life. Being that He is love, omnicient and omnipotent, I can only blame my lack of understanding for the position I am in. I can only understand what He wants from me by reading the bible. 

I need to find out why I should try to live the fullest life possible rather than just exist. I have not found that. I am starting to have desires. I am afraid they will end like the rest of my desires and goals, i.e.: when I love them, I lose them.


----------



## Cee Paul

2ntnuf said:


> Although I am not planning to do anything or planning on going anywhere, I really have no loved ones. They have abandoned me as my XW did. I am trying to decide what it's all about now. Why am I here if not to love, share and enjoy life?
> 
> Right now, there is not much to enjoy. I have had these struggles off and on my whole life. I am tired. I look for direction. I look for something to succeed at so that I can find a will to live life the way we are meant, "to the fullest".
> 
> I lost that will when I realized what my beloved wife had done and what she believed about me, the ones which pushed her to her decision, were mostly untrue. I don't want to prove or disprove anything. I know that I am never going to have what I truly desired.
> 
> I have, all my life(puts index finger and thumb together), been this close to achieving my goals. I have tried again and again and again, improving my skills and educating myself. I have failed and believe it is due to God's desire. I will achieve only what He enables me to achieve. If He does not want me to achieve my goals, I will not.
> 
> I am looking at different ways of thinking of God. He will not represent Himself in my life. Being that He is love, omnicient and omnipotent, I can only blame my lack of understanding for the position I am in. I can only understand what He wants from me by reading the bible.
> 
> I need to find out why I should try to live the fullest life possible rather than just exist. I have not found that. I am starting to have desires. I am afraid they will end like the rest of my desires and goals, i.e.: when I love them, I lose them.


I am fully convinced that although God loves us and always knows what we're doing that we're _on our own_ down here, and that means taking the good with the bad and getting by the best that you can while remaining faithful to him. In my opinion his rewards take place in the _afterlife_ and not while we are here on earth, and that WE create our own blessings and curses during the course of our lives. That theory comes from everything I have seen - heard - read - and experienced in my nearly 47 years alive.


----------



## 45188

Cee Paul said:


> This might get a little deep and maybe even a little scary but has anyone ever REALLY sat down and thought about your own death in detail, and how incredibly weird the whole transformation from body to spirit will be in moving on? It is going to be like nothing you have ever seen - heard - or felt in your entire life, and nothing here compares to it I'm quite sure and it gives me double goose bumps to think about how it will all go down when it's my time.
> 
> *And for those who don't believe in the afterlife or in moving on just disregard this thread, because all you have to ever worry about is keeping alive here because after that you got - nothing*


Atheist here, but dad died and came back. He was out for a few minutes. He said it was very peaceful and that he saw god. Me? I just figure its like going to sleep and never waking up.


----------



## Cee Paul

kipani said:


> Atheist here, but dad died and came back. He was out for a few minutes. He said it was very peaceful and that he saw god. Me? I just figure its like going to sleep and never waking up.


But let's say it's NOT like that Kipani and there is a lot more ahead; should you be allowed to gather in a heavenly place with God the same as those who had faith and did believe in him, or should you get a seperate deal where you aren't rewarded anything in the afterlife?


----------



## Shoto1984

Life and death are both very surreal things to really dwell on. Our experience of life is unique to each one of us and we only experience it the way we do because of the way we are wired. Our experience of death we can only imagine. We see people writhing in pain or maybe know of someone who went to sleep one night and never woke up. Most hope for the later but we can't know what if really feels like to die. As for an afterlife, we can only know what we have been told or read. Freud would say the idea of an afterlife is our ego talking in that we are our consciousness and have no way of creating a reality that does not include ourselves. (I'm taking liberty with that last bit for any Freud scholars out there).

As for the reward/punishment idea of heaven it seems to challenge the concept of God to assign these things.


----------



## SimplyAmorous

I don't fear death but I do fear the suffering *before* Death (A Cancer diagnosis, chronic pain, our bodies slowly failing before our eyes etc)... or dying young, how this would affect my family, or my husband dying too soon. 

I feel the best way to go is dying in one's sleep/ a fatal heart attack ...when we're old, as if we have a choice (I so wish!)...I don't want to end up in a cold nursing home for yrs with dementia/ not knowing who I am, or who my kids are. 

I don't think I would make a pleasant patient in need either... I think I would be grouchy & miserable to be around, I like to do for myself, this would cause me great frustration. 

Reading I'mInLoveWithMyHubby's story - she's amazing... God Bless her... such things are so not fair in this life.. how our perfect bodies can meet tragedy in the blink of an eye .... Especially to one who was a marathon runner yet & jumped out of airplanes !! 

But yet...it shows we can RISE above any circumstance ...making peace with it...finding our way back to happiness. 
This is inspiring.


----------



## Cee Paul

I know one thing and that is I am not a person who will ever be a dare devil or taking crazy chances, because I don't wanna go before God and have him say "welcome home son buuuuuut - you could've had 20 more years with your loved ones had you NOT skydived out of that plane".


----------



## SimplyAmorous

Cee Paul said:


> I know one thing and that is I am not a person who will ever be a dare devil or taking crazy chances, because I don't wanna go before God and have him say "welcome home son buuuuuut - you could've had 20 more years with your loved ones had you NOT skydived out of that plane".


I think like this as well, I would never attach myself to someone who engaged in risky daredevil behavior for FUN & kicks... I'd want to rip him from limb to limb, even if he ended up in a hospital bed... I see no humor or coolness in pushing our death risk higher than it otherwise would have been.

Skydiving is pretty safe though -if you know what you are doing- though I'd be the biggest chicken. Could never do it. Love a monster Roller coaster though, the bigger the better.




> *Homemaker_Numero_Uno said*: For me, I've stayed alive long enough to be okay with seeing death as the ultimate merging with the collective consciousness, evolving outside of the body. The one I've come to realizing I'm stuck in and in deep sh*t any number of times. To look at me you wouldn't even think I'd been nearly dead so many times.





> *827Aug said*: lol, the doctors and staff who were all gathered around my bed trying to keep me alive so we could run to the o.r.....
> 
> ....The hospital basically told them they could do nothing more than try to keep me talking to them at that point. It didn't work--I still arrived at the hospital unconscious and unresponsive. What a long trip for them.





> *Thor said*: I've had two experiences of almost dying.
> 
> One time I was literally nose-to-nose and toe-to-toe with Evil itself. I said to him I am not letting you win today. By all accounts I should have been dead by then.
> 
> The second time was near drowning when I, my son 11 yrs old, and my 76 yr old father were caught in a rip current at the beach. We were whisked out into deep water in a flash. My son was not much of a swimmer and I had to keep him up. I spent a lot of time underwater. During one of those extended underwater periods it struck me that my only goal was to save my son, and my survival had become totally irrelevant.
> 
> During both events a calm acceptance came over me. Death was likely very close, but it was not


Any "out of Body" experiences with these ??

Years ago, I read a few books written by those who claimed they died & came back..... they all had these similar stories, I am such a pathetic skeptic though... I just don't know what to believe. 

I remember watching  Flatliners: Kiefer Sutherland, Kevin Bacon, Julia Roberts about these young Doctors pushing their fate on the operating table at night - to experience dying & being brought back. 

Interesting movie, I have to wonder if real death will play something like that .


----------



## Thor

SimplyAmorous said:


> Any "out of Body" experiences with these ??
> 
> Years ago, I read a few books written by those who claimed they died & came back..... they all had these similar stories, I am such a pathetic skeptic though... I just don't know what to believe.
> 
> I remember watching  Flatliners: Kiefer Sutherland, Kevin Bacon, Julia Roberts about these young Doctors pushing their fate on the operating table at night - to experience dying & being brought back.
> 
> Interesting movie, I have to wonder if real death will play something like that .


No, I never lost consciousness with those events. So no out of body experiences.

The first event is a little difficult to explain in writing but I did experience the presence of what is best described as a Grim Reaper or Dark Horseman. I know he wasn't physically manifested but I did clearly see him. Very weird!

The second event was the near drowning where I realized that death was quite likely, yet there was no fear or concern about it. There was a clear calm recognition that my death would be _irrelevant_. There was only one important issue which was getting my son to safety. The early moments of the situation were definitely anxiety provoking. The survival instinct kicked in and there was a fear driving me to fight. But once I accepted the likely outcome being death everything changed.


----------



## SimplyAmorous

Thor said:


> The first event is a little difficult to explain in writing but I did experience the presence of what is best described as a Grim Reaper or Dark Horseman. I know he wasn't physically manifested but I did clearly see him. Very weird!


Do you owe any spiritual connotation to WHY you might have experienced this? Did this influence how you lived your life afterwards? I've read stories like this also...and Gosh, I just don't know what to think ! 

Your 2nd story is more the norm... feeling a peace... even if it would have been the end...all for the love of our children. 

As a young child... I almost drown, I was 5 ish... my Aunt was supposed to be watching me in a large public lake... I guess my mother was standing at the very top of a huge Sliding board -getting ready to go down...and something spoke to her to LOOK FOR ME... she listened...and saw me going under (my aunt was a lousy baby sitter checking out the boys)... ..My Mother screamed my name at the top of her lungs and the life guards pulled me out... I remember not being able to breath, chocking up water, they took me in the back... gasping for air... I never lost consciousness though. 

But it's kinda freaky... like GOD was watching over me... as she swears something SPOKE to her to look for me at that very moment. This stuff is very fascinating. 

Do we have an appointed time...I don't know.


----------



## 2ntnuf

SA,

A good book I have read about a real life experience is "Heaven Is For Real" by Todd Burpo. It's very interesting and it's a rather short read.


----------



## SimplyAmorous

2ntnuf said:


> SA,
> 
> A good book I have read about a real life experience is "Heaven Is For Real" by Todd Burpo. It's very interesting and it's a rather short read.


My Goodness, I just looked that up, I don't think I have EVER seen a book on Amazon with THAT many







star reviews... darn well almost 4,000!!

Heaven is for Real: A Little Boy's Astounding Story of His Trip to Heaven and Back: Todd Burpo, Books



> A young boy emerges from life-saving surgery with remarkable stories of his visit to heaven.
> 
> Heaven Is for Real is the true story of the four-year old son of a small town Nebraska pastor who during emergency surgery slips from consciousness and enters heaven. He survives and begins talking about being able to look down and see the doctor operating and his dad praying in the waiting room. The family didn't know what to believe but soon the evidence was clear.
> 
> Colton said he met his miscarried sister, whom no one had told him about, and his great grandfather who died 30 years before Colton was born, then shared impossible-to-know details about each. He describes the horse that only Jesus could ride, about how "reaaally big" God and his chair are, and how the Holy Spirit "shoots down power" from heaven to help us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Burpo, a Wesleyan pastor in rural Nebraska, recounts the story of his son's mystic vision of heaven while the youngster was suffering from a near-fatal illness in the spring of 2003. Through the course of the work, Burpo recalls conversations he had with his son about what heaven was like. Christians will be encouraged, non-Christians not at all.
> 
> This work is written in a plain, conversational style that Dean Gallagher narrates with great skill. Gallagher reads at a pace that is never hurried, even when recalling stressful incidents. He is expressive, but never melodramatic, throughout the production--especially when relating the anguish Burpo and his wife felt at nearly losing their child.


This is going to sound bad, but beings his Dad is a Wesleyan Pastor... I think he could have put his own "spin" on some of these things. I don't know.... but I AM interested in reading this book.. A used copy is just $1.40 + shipping. 

 for the mention 2ntnuf !


----------



## The Cro-Magnon

Cee Paul said:


> *And for those who don't believe in the afterlife or in moving on just disregard this thread, because all you have to ever worry about is keeping alive here because after that you got - nothing*


When my body stops working, I will have my family burn it, and I will live on through my children, the way humans have always done.


----------



## Thor

SimplyAmorous said:


> Do you owe any spiritual connotation to WHY you might have experienced this? Did this influence how you lived your life afterwards? I've read stories like this also...and Gosh, I just don't know what to think !


I am an Atheist so I don't ascribe any higher power to what I experienced. The image I saw was very much like the Dark Horseman in drawings from past centuries, and also much like typical devil appearance in drawings with little horns or really they were little black batman like bumps on the skull.

I have had some ghost experiences in the past, including my grandfather visiting me after he died but before anyone told me, to let me know he was ok now. And another was a malevolent presence in a home we owned which was experienced by the family and many who visited.

I don't believe in a God as a powerful being who created the universe or controls what happens, nor do I believe in a powerful Devil entity. But there may be some kind of spirit dimension out there. Or it might all just be weird brain signals which amount to imagination and hallucinations. I believe the images people have drawn of the devil or other similar characters is based on experiences people had like mine and represent what they saw. Is it based on a real entity or is it an artifact of our brains when in that kind of situation? Idk.

When I saw the Horseman/Reaper/Devil it did not change my life but the nearly getting killed definitely did. Every day since July 2, 1998 has been a day I should not be here.


----------



## 2ntnuf

This would be a great topic of discussion in the political and religious thread.


----------



## CantSitStill

How weird, I stumbled across this thread after having a dream that I was dead last night actually..and met God..I have had moments where I just wanted to die and go to heaven but it passes. When I die I want to donate any and every organ I can..Why don't people wanna do that and save a life? Your body is already dead. You won't feel them cutting your body apart.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cee Paul

CantSitStill said:


> How weird, I stumbled across this thread after having a dream that I was dead last night actually..and met God..I have had moments where I just wanted to die and go to heaven but it passes. When I die I want to donate any and every organ I can..Why don't people wanna do that and save a life? Your body is already dead. You won't feel them cutting your body apart.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Signed up as an organ donor when I was 25 yrs old and still have it on my license today at almost 47 yrs old. :smthumbup:

And as far as some of the books written about near death experiences I have read a few excerpts here and there, but let's just say I am very very skeptical of some of the things people reportedly saw and heard, and feel like that just mayyybe some of it was the hardcore pain meds involved causing them weird dreams.


----------



## CantSitStill

I agree, I read a book called 7 Minutes In Heaven and well yeah I'd like to believe it's that way but the problem is..the bible states that you are dead ans in dead totally dead untill Jesus comes back and the bodies from the grave rise first.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PurpleLion

I've always been afraid of death because the church told me that I would be going to hell because I'm not perfect. I started reading books about Near Death Experiences when I was in my 20s, after my grandfather passed away. Most of them were flowery and left me with the feeling that they were more fiction than fact. 

One did stick with me. It's called Blessings in Disguise, by Barbara Rommer. This book covers both positive and negative NDEs.


----------



## Cee Paul

CantSitStill said:


> I agree, I read a book called 7 Minutes In Heaven and well yeah I'd like to believe it's that way but the problem is..the bible states that you are dead ans in dead totally dead untill Jesus comes back and the bodies from the grave rise first.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I agree in that "judgement day" has yet to take place for every living and dead soul if you follow scriptures; so in the mean time we are all here living and doing our thing, and the dead in my opinion are just hanging around a type of purgatory waiting room reviewing their own lives with others who are familiar to them. And nothing awesome or terrible has happened to anyone in the afterlife yet in my own personal opinion.


----------



## Anonymous07

I'm not afraid of death. I flat-lined during one of my surgeries years ago(unforeseen complication, lost a lot of blood) and my family was told I would not make it, but I pulled through. It made me take a real look at my life and changed around my priorities even more than I already had done so. I've experienced a lot in life and I don't have any regrets. I would never choose to do risky behavior or anything that could cause death to come sooner, but if it is my time to go, then it is my time. 




I'mInLoveWithMyHubby said:


> Most people do not understand what it's truly like to live in severe physical pain 24/7 every second of the day unless they live it themselves. I do not talk about it at home since its been going on for years and people get tired of hearing it. I do not have a support group anymore with others in my own shoes. Even people on here get sick of me talking about pain and daily life. However, I need an outlet. I do need to talk about it once in a while. I need to talk about my accomplishments since I work very hard at them.


Can I ask what happened to your support group?

I am a medical 'disaster' myself and have somewhat talked about it on here, in which I know dealing with it all can be isolating. I dealt with 24/7 pain for 5 months before having surgery that fixed my problem. I have never met anyone else with my condition in person because it is so rare, but have found some people with it online that I can talk to. This small group of us who share the condition are an amazing source of support for me, especially when I have down days and I'm struggling with it. There are a lot of support networks online for all different medical conditions and they are a great resource.


----------



## 827Aug

SimplyAmorous said:


> I think like this as well, I would never attach myself to someone who engaged in risky daredevil behavior for FUN & kicks... I'd want to rip him from limb to limb, even if he ended up in a hospital bed... I see no humor or coolness in pushing our death risk higher than it otherwise would have been.
> 
> Skydiving is pretty safe though -if you know what you are doing- though I'd be the biggest chicken. Could never do it. Love a monster Roller coaster though, the bigger the better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any "out of Body" experiences with these ??
> 
> Years ago, I read a few books written by those who claimed they died & came back..... they all had these similar stories, I am such a pathetic skeptic though... I just don't know what to believe.
> 
> I remember watching  Flatliners: Kiefer Sutherland, Kevin Bacon, Julia Roberts about these young Doctors pushing their fate on the operating table at night - to experience dying & being brought back.
> 
> Interesting movie, I have to wonder if real death will play something like that .


I did have an out of body experience. It was really weird and hard to explain. I now believe the spiritual and physical worlds closely coexist--it's just that they are on different planes or frequencies. I remember how strange it felt to move from one to the other.


----------



## Cee Paul

I love it when some chain smoker, alchoholic, drug abuser, or maybe just a daredevil says "hey you gotta die of something"; and I always respond with "yeah but how about simply dying from.........._old age_".


----------



## Sennik

SimplyAmorous said:


> I don't fear death but I do fear the suffering *before* Death (A Cancer diagnosis, chronic pain, our bodies slowly failing before our eyes etc)... or dying young, how this would affect my family, or my husband dying too soon.


Same here. I do not fear death. What I fear is the suffering. Not the suffering *I *might endure before death but what my family might have to go through as I am going through the process if I end up with a terminal illness.

After watching my father go from healthy and active to being with him as he took his last breath barely five months later (**** you pancreatic cancer!!) I do not wish that on my family. It was a privilege to be there at the end but it was a terrible privilege. Give me a fatal heart attack or stroke any day.

That is why I strive to live each and every day as if it was my last. No regrets, no loose ends to tie up if I go suddenly.


----------



## Cee Paul

Sennik said:


> Same here. I do not fear death. What I fear is the suffering. Not the suffering *I *might endure before death but what my family might have to go through as I am going through the process if I end up with a terminal illness.
> 
> After watching my father go from healthy and active to being with him as he took his last breath barely five months later (**** you pancreatic cancer!!) I do not wish that on my family. It was a privilege to be there at the end but it was a terrible privilege. Give me a fatal heart attack or stroke any day.
> 
> That is why I strive to live each and every day as if it was my last. No regrets, no loose ends to tie up if I go suddenly.


Not me, because I have a lot of things to tie up and make right before I go so I'm definitely NOT ready anytime soon.


----------

